# Correct sizing for Specialized Tarmac Comp



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

Team,

Need some advice.

I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a Tarmac Comp but not sure of the size needed. Since I'm not going thru a bike shop, I won't have the hands-on that normally accompanies such transactions.

I'm:

6 foot 1 inch
34 inch inseam (barefoot to the crotch bone- not like the measurement you get when measured for a tux/pants alteration)
My upper torso is considered longer than some and I have long arms.
12 1/2 size shoes
205 lbs

So ? 56 or 58 ?


----------



## bigkahunadad (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been on a Tarmac comp since May. Me...6'1" 33" inseam, long torso , currently 235lbs. I've got the 58 and it fits like a glove, I would think that would be your best bet.
The stock wheels didn't hold up well, I replaced them after about 1000 miles, other than that a very nice ride.
Jim S.


----------



## rydawg74 (Mar 3, 2005)

*I am on a 61cm*

I am also 6'1". My cycling inseam is 33" so I am very long in the torso. I decided to go with the 61cm Tarmac Pro based on several reasons. 1. I was coming from a Trek 5200 60cm that I was cramped on in the cockpit. 2. Convention would dictate a 58cm for the averagely proportioned 6'1" frame. However, from what I can gather the average 6'1" guy has between a 34 and 34.5" cycling inseam. This would translate into a higher and further back saddle position then where I would be with my short legs. So inorder to compensate for this I decided to go for the 61cm which has a longer front center. This effectively distributes my weight more evenly over the frame than on a 58cm. 

Sorry if I gave you more info then you wanted. I think for in your case, having legs that are an inch longer and a torso that is an inch shorter that I would go for the 58cm as the other rider suggested. Good luck!


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*I am*

I am 5'11" and weight 210 I have the 58 cm bike and after about 1500 miles it fits like a champ.


----------

